# having identical twins :)



## scottishchick

had my 12 week scan today and they have said they are identical:baby: sharing the same placenta but in their own sac. so i have to get scanned every 2 weeks. anyone else in the same position or had identical twins ?, would love to hear from yous. :cloud9:xx


----------



## red mom2b

I'm having the same type of identical twins. I started out with u/s every month until 18 weeks. Now I'm having them every two weeks. One scan is a fluid check then two weeks later they do the regular ultrasound. They did two level 2 ultrasounds (2 weeks apart) at 20 weeks and 22 weeks to look for indicators of Twin to Twin Transfusion Syndrome... I guess it's most likely to develop between 18-24 weeks. Things are looking good though, they are just an ounce apart as of my u/s last week.


----------



## scottishchick

aww thats great! just because of the risks and stuff they have mentioned, and said something about a risk of 1 of them having a heart problem because their identical, just made me a little anxious! was sick everywhere when I got out:( are you having a normal delivery then? and how many weeks are they letting you reach?


----------



## red mom2b

The level 2 u/s were great. I've never done them before so I was amazed at all they did. They checked each major bone and measured them, checked for two hands/feet, checked brain development, kidneys, stomach, and the heart. I don't know how detailed a regular u/s can get, but it was pretty amazing to me. They let me pick if I want to try a regular delivery or c-section. I'm opting for the c-section, because I'm nervous that one will come out vaginally and then the other will need a c-section. I kind of a wimp and don't know about recovering from two types of deliveries at once... while caring for the babies. They are planning on delivering them at 37 weeks since they share a placenta. Happy to share anything I've been through. I have no real baby experience, but am looking forward to holding them in my arms.


----------



## xxxemsxxx

I have three month old identical twins who shared a placenta but were in their own sacs.

I was never told about problems with their hearts due to be identical.

I had scans every two weeks from 18 weeks onwards. The 20 week scan was the normal detailed one and the others checked growth, fluid level and from about 22 weeks checked dopplers as well, this is the flow of blood from placenta to baby, I believe this was done to check for any signs of twin to twin transfusion. From 28 weeks I had scans every week, one week growth, fluid and Doppler and the other Doppler and fluid as they had grow a lot in two weeks from 26 to 28 weeks so they kept an even closer eye on me.

Although I had a lot of hospital appointments, they should keep a very good eye on you with identicals, I had a complication free pregnancy and delivered at 36 weeks and 4 days, as 36 weeks was the longest they would let me go, two beautiful and healthy girls who didn't have to go to scbu and we were home three days later. I had a c section because they were breech, if they had been head down I would have been given the choice between natural and c section.

Good luck with your pregnancy, and be prepared for so much attention when they are here, people can't seem to get enough of identical twins!! They are hard work but so worth it. xx


----------



## Mom.to.Many

I am almost 32 weeks with identical boys. We were diagnosed with TTTS at 18 weeks and had the laser surgery performed at just under 20 weeks. I had weekly u/s until 26 weeks when the TTTS was considered in full remission. Now we go in every other week for doppler and growth scans. 

My boys measure 1 oz apart and are larger than national average, but Baby A was diagnosed with Pulmonary Valve Stenosis due to the twin to twin. His tricuspid valve has become enlarged due to the excessive blood flow he received up until the surgery. Within the week he is born, the Dr will perform a valve dilation which is minimally invasive. He will be monitored in NICU to make sure the procedure reduces the strain on his valve, which the Dr says could take a week or two after the dilation procedure. 

I am still a wonderful canidate (so far) for a vaginal birth but I am opting for a c section due to having a tubal ligation done and the heart issues (which I have been assured will not be a factor in terms of delivery). Although this pregnancy has been trying in every sense of the word, we are a true success story! My boys are healthy and active and big. 

Good luck to you and congratulations!!! I am here for you should you have any questions. :hugs:


----------



## red mom2b

MomtoMany: It does sound like your pregnancy has been trying. Keep us updated after they are born. I'm glad things are looking better now and that they are/will be healthy. 

I haven't heard anything about the doppler check. What exactly do they do when they check it. (Just wondering if I need to ask about this or if they are doing it, but not telling me about it.)


----------



## Mom.to.Many

red mom2b said:


> MomtoMany: It does sound like your pregnancy has been trying. Keep us updated after they are born. I'm glad things are looking better now and that they are/will be healthy.
> 
> I haven't heard anything about the doppler check. What exactly do they do when they check it. (Just wondering if I need to ask about this or if they are doing it, but not telling me about it.)

The doppler check is most likely being performed. The sonogapher will measure fluid levels, pressure and speed in which the blood is flowing in the three veins in the umbilical cord as well as blood flow in all 4 chambers of the heart. There is also a central cephalic vein they check blood flow of in addition to the regular growth scans. I know a big thing to watch for is maintaining a visual of the bladder. When I was diagnosed I was told as long as the bladder is visable (along with a few other factors) that determines the stage of TTTS. Thankfully Baby B (the donor) always had a visable bladder in our case. 

All babies get these, obviously, but twins are monitored bi-monthly so don't worry... if ANYTHING measured abnormal you would know. I didn't fully trust my OB because he called me "paranoid" when I told him at 10 weeks I had concerns about twin to twin. He denied me an u/s up until the 18 week scan. Although he would not confirm or deny TTTS he did refer me to an MFM specialist I have been seeing him ever since. It is my experience that there is no way something like TTTS can sneak up on you.


----------



## chetnaz

I have 18 month old (well they will be on Jan 3rd) identical boys. Like yours they shared a placenta, but were in one big sac with a thin membrane seperating them. I also had scans every two weeks and thankfully we had a smooth pregnancy (well, as smooth as can be with twin pregnancies :) ). My consultant was fantastic and she assured me that as long as twin 1 was head down and there were no problems, then I could deliver them vaginally. Sure enough I was induced at 36 +3 and delivered both boys vaginally. The labour was actually easier than it was with my singleton and i'm very glad that I opted for a vaginal delivery. They were born 4 mins apart. Twin 1 weighed 5lb 8 and twin 2 weighed 4lb 13oz. They were perfectly heatlhy and didn't need any sort of help and we were sent home 24 hours later. They are now strong, healthy, boisterious little boys that keep me very much on my toes. They are amazing and I'm totally loved up with them. Good luck hun, I wish you a happy & healthy pregnancy. If you have any questions, dont hesitate to ask. x


----------



## jrand2more

I am also pregnant with identical twin boys, each in their own sac, sharing a placenta. I had an u/s once a month up until 21 weeks, and my next scan is Friday at 24 weeks. My pregnancy has been a dream until this point, I have not even had one bout of morning sickness


----------

